# Anyone had provera?



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has had provera to start AF before taking clomid? I have previously been prescribed duphaston for 15 days, which worked fine, but my gyn said it wasn't in his book so wanted to prescribe provera (?!?!). I have previously had provera a few years ago for 10 days but have been prescribed it for 5 days this time. What has anyone else been prescribed and does it work after only 5 days?

thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi

I had 2.5mg once a day for ten days and it didnt work for me.  I then got Norethisterone and its worked fine, af arrived on Tuesday.

Provera may work for you I think it all depends on the person and the dose.

Good luck


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

I had provera in Jan 2006 to bring on af after having an early m/c I took for 5 days then got af about 5 days after that.

Good luck!

Sarah


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi, i have used provera a few times and had 1 tablet a day for 7 days and took anything from 5 days to 12 days to get AF.

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

With Provera if you are in the wrong part of your cycle it won't make you get AF ..I had a cycle where my period was just a tiny smear and not recognisable as a period and I thought I was just having a long cycle but when I was scanned to find out why provera hadn't worked it turned out I was in another cycle and had just ovulated !

So good luck hun x
Cat x


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies! Well I have been prescribed 2.5mg twice a day for 5 days, so I will see what happens. I just wish they would have prescribed duphaston again as I know that works but oh well.

Kelly x


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Kelly

Ive tried provera on highest dose (30mg a day for 5days) twice through a month and tried in right part of cycle and unfortunatly didnt work so i gave up on it as only caused spotting, although ive heard it work for some people, im currently been changed to norethisterone as gyn and gp says this is better than provera.

hoping works for you & sending you lots of    

I wouldnt worry about it though just see how it goes 1st  

Nicky xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Kelly

I took provera once a day for 7 days and it did not work. It only worked for me when I took it 3 times a day for 10 days. I bled 6 days after last tablet.

SS


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

hi, i have been taking provera since feb, i take it 3 times a day for 7 days then get af anything from 2 to 5 days after,  

kari


----------

